# Solved: i am buying an acer aspire one, is this a good netbook



## blastburnz (Mar 7, 2012)

thanks for helping i jus want to know if this is a good choice for me, ia m always on the move and i like to take my files with me and be eble to edit them, i need a lond battery life and like speed when loading, thanks again for helping


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

You forgot to include a link.


----------



## blastburnz (Mar 7, 2012)

whoops ill get on that


----------



## blastburnz (Mar 7, 2012)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Acer-Aspire-10-Netbook-Black/11082476
i saw tis computer in a walmart yesterday it was on sale for 230 dollars witch puts it in my price range


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

What do you need it for?

"Good" is dependent upon what you want to accomplish.

It won't operate very fast with that processor, and it only has 1GB of RAM.

That's my personal minimum for running Windows XP, but if you really only ever intend to use it for typical business uses (web browsing, Word documents, etc), you should be fine. Might want to see if you can upgrade the amount of RAM in it though.


----------



## blastburnz (Mar 7, 2012)

i am mostly going to be using it for typing documents, or small games like crush the castle, and maybe a few videos everynow and then the main things i need are portability and battery life


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

You'll get portability and battery life with a netbook, but you won't get performance.

A good balance between the two would be a cheap notebook like one of these:

*Acer Black 11.6" Aspire AO722-0873*

*HP Refurbished Silver 14" 6530b Laptop PC*

*Acer Black 11.6" Aspire AO722-0427*


----------



## blastburnz (Mar 7, 2012)

what is the differance between the 2 acer notebooks if you could tell me the main differances i would be thankful


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

The *Acer Black 11.6" Aspire AO722-0427 Laptop PC* has a faster processor and a larger harddrive. Though it also is 0.7lbs heavier.

Those are the only differences I can see, given the photos and specs from Walmart.


----------



## blastburnz (Mar 7, 2012)

thanks


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

You're welcome.

If you're satisfied, you can mark this thread as solved by clicking the "Mark Solved" button in the top-left corner of the thread.


----------

